# New Forum Added



## vern38

You asked for it so here it is...









Vern


----------



## Thor

Thanks Vern









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thanks Vern.

Now we have a nice spot to get unsolicited information


----------



## tdvffjohn

Who was that masked man? comes in, saves the topic suggestion and disapears into the night.

Nice job Vern









John


----------



## cookie9933

Thanks Vern.
This will be helpful to all the lurkers( we were







)And the regulars








Now all we need is the excell spreadsheet . Then we can print it out and keep it in the Outback for our travels.
jan action


----------



## Sluggo54

For the last several days, the site for nationalbuyrvdirect.com has been a no-show. Anyone know, has this outfit gone by-by, or just having web troubles?

Slug


----------

